# Here is some pics and video from upstate NY



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

This is my first attempt at videos. I think then came out OK for a rookie. you guys will have to go easy on me. I also have some shot of my dirty a$$ truck. can't wait to clean it tomorrow.
enjoy.
Scott.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Those blades scrape nice. Do you still get any trip with the box ends?


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

yes it still trips. to bottom piece is rubber so it has enough flex in it.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

wow that is a nice combo, scraps very nice.......... how much for the pull plow ? i've been toying with the idea of getting one.. I actually posted a trade for my spare 8 foot MM2 blade this past december, i got no takers... :-(


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

What kind of rear plow u using??


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

the rear plow is a Daniels. I don't know how much they are. This plow came off my 95 F250. the plow was on the ford when I bought the truck. the plow is probably 10 years old. i just had it re powder coated this year, so it looks real good now.
thanks for the kind words.
scott


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Very nice looking set up. Those trucks are so nice for plowing.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Howdy neighbor :waving:. Where abouts in ALB do you work mostly? Love the way that rear plow scrapes, I need to get one asap.

P.S. Keep the videos coming! Looks good.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work. How many drives do you do each storm?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

very classy looking rig. great videos too, I 5 starred all of them.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I like you truck. The Danials looks like it works great. Keep the videos and pictures coming.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

heavychevy01;967112 said:


> Howdy neighbor :waving:. Where abouts in ALB do you work mostly? Love the way that rear plow scrapes, I need to get one asap.
> 
> P.S. Keep the videos coming! Looks good.


i am from the guilderland area. that is where i mostly plow.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;967234 said:


> Nice work. How many drives do you do each storm?


i plow about 55-60 drives. all i do is resi's. this setup works great. it only take about 5 hours to do them all (in a normal storm)

]


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the videos could have been a little better......................... ha ha... just kidding man, you said to go easy on you but I think you did one HELL of a job on the videos.. I love your setup... Also, I really like your fender flares... what kind are they and if you don't mind me asking.... what did you pay for them?


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

ChevKid03;967503 said:


> I think the videos could have been a little better......................... ha ha... just kidding man, you said to go easy on you but I think you did one HELL of a job on the videos.. I love your setup... Also, I really like your fender flares... what kind are they and if you don't mind me asking.... what did you pay for them?


they are bushwacker pocket flares. they cost about 350-400 plus paint. you can find them on ebay so the price varies a little. thanks for the complement


----------

